# My Latest Soaps



## holly99 (Mar 15, 2011)

I really enjoy seeing everyone's pictures so I thought I'd share some of my soaps. These are from the last few months.

Sun-ripened Strawberries






Cool Waters (this one did turn a light beige)





Teddy Bears Kiddie Soap (unscented)





Pink Grapefruit





Lemon Fun





Chocolate Raspberry Bliss





Buttermilk Tea Soap





Fruit Loops (It went from this...)





Fruit Loops (to this) 





Sprinkles & Twinkles





Rainforest Pumice





Acai Berries (just cut today)


----------



## MrsFusion (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are wonderful!!!  So creamy looking!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

Great job! Did the strawberries soap turned darker as it cures?


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 15, 2011)

oh wow!  i love the clean look of all your soaps (forgive the pun).  amazing.


----------



## llineb (Mar 15, 2011)

so creative!  Those are amazing!


----------



## holly99 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Everyone!   



			
				soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Great job! Did the strawberries soap turned darker as it cures?



I did use vanilla stabilizer in that one and it didn't turn at all. That is the only soap I've ever used it with. However, the FO smelled wonderful OOB but now it's kind of "wine-y."  It reminds me of Grumpy Girls Strawberry Moonshine now.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

holly99 said:
			
		

> Thank you Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It seems that strawberry FO that doesn't morph or discolor is pretty elusive. Strawberry Moonshine sounds pretty good. May I ask who makes this FO?


----------



## holly99 (Mar 15, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> May I ask who makes this FO?



Sure! I used Sun-Ripened Strawberries from WSP. I think Grumpy Girls Strawberry Moonshine still smells much better but that is the "wine" smell it reminded me of.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 16, 2011)

holly99 said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 16, 2011)

These are beautiful!! Everyone of them is like a work of art!! I'm in awe...


----------



## Relle (Mar 16, 2011)

Love them all, and what was said - they look so clean - cut that is.

Relle.


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm drooling!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 16, 2011)

They all look wonderful Holly.  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 16, 2011)

Those are so pretty!!! 
I like them all, but if I'd had to pick one, Sprinkles & Twinkles really stands out to me


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful looking soaps!  You've made some amazing designs ... congratulations!


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful! I really love the Lemon Fun and the After picture of Fruit Loops.


----------



## holly99 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you all. You're very kind.


----------



## newbie (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooooo! I love them!

Okay, seriously, how do you get the faces so smooth and perfect? I always seem to have some sort of marks on mine. Yours are just perfect.

I'm glad you posted! I also love to see what other people are making.


----------



## holly99 (Mar 16, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> Oooooo! I love them!
> 
> Okay, seriously, how do you get the faces so smooth and perfect? I always seem to have some sort of marks on mine. Yours are just perfect.
> 
> I'm glad you posted! I also love to see what other people are making.



Thank you so much!

I always think that I cut badly. I have a hard time cutting my soaps since I don't gel and I don't have the patience to wait too long. I use a Pure Komachi slicing knife and it's really thin and sharp. Maybe that makes a difference? 

I've put up a few videos on YouTube if you're interested...
http://www.youtube.com/user/Sparklebrook?feature=mhum


----------



## Clueless (Mar 19, 2011)

*Wow*

Your soap really looks nice!  Great Job


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

So pretty!  I especially like the Sprinkles and Twinkles, too!


----------



## Elly (Mar 29, 2011)

gorgeous soaps, thanks for sharing


----------



## krzybo (Mar 29, 2011)

What truly lovely soaps. I am so jealous!


----------



## holly99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## KD (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow!  You've been busy.  I think they all look wonderful, but I agree with the comments about strawberry fo's.  I have never used one that behaved really well in cp soap.  LOVE the jojoba beads!  I need to get some of those.


----------



## Sibi (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, they are all so pretty and creamy looking!!


----------



## igbabygirl (Apr 2, 2011)

They are all very beautiful soaps.  Very impressive.


----------



## rubyslippers (Apr 2, 2011)

They are all beautiful; I love them!


----------



## Finchen (Apr 2, 2011)

They are all very nice. I especially like the Buttermilk Tea Soap, it looks so yummy.


----------

